

Python With Braces (The simple solution to PythonB) - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/BracesForPython

======
jlafon
What is the advantage of adding braces to Python? I find Python's indentation
based syntax to be very readable, very close to pseudo code.

~~~
max0563
In all honesty this was a bit of a joke, there is this implementation of
Python called PythonB, which was posted on HN the other day, that violates
everything Python stands for and uses braces instead of white space.

